# Litter Training



## MissFionaQuillington (Oct 19, 2015)

I have been trying to litter train my new hedgie and it has been going well questionably. I know some hedgies are just hopeless but I was curious to see if anyone had any other suggestions. I am using a Yesterday's News type substrate and every time she poops on me I put it in her box. I tried to put her box in front of her wheel but the result was she was just uninterested in her wheel. She was just ignoring it until last night when she realized she could burrow in it and a huge mess occurs. Any suggestions on how her to embrace it as a litter box and not just the most fun to make a mess ever? Should I just give up now?


----------

